# What is Homesteading?why It Matters And How To Get Started Now



## Mark Henry (Nov 13, 2017)

What is homesteading and why it matters and how to get start homesteading? In homesteading, there are a lot of things that we can do If we know the exact definition of the homesteading. If anyone knows what exact homesteading then share your thoughts.:tango_face_smile:


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Compliments of Wiki

"Homesteading is a lifestyle of self-sufficiency. It is characterized by subsistence agriculture, home preservation of food, and it may or may not also involve the small scale production of textiles, clothing, and craftwork for household use or sale. Pursued in different ways around the world—and in different historical eras—homesteading is generally differentiated from rural village or commune living by isolation (either socially or physically) of the homestead. Use of the term in the United States dates back to the Homestead Act (1862) and before. In sub-Saharan Africa, particularly in nations formerly controlled by the British Empire, a homestead is the household compound for a single extended family. In the UK, the term 'smallholder' or 'crofts' is the rough equivalent of 'homesteader'.

Modern homesteaders often use renewable energy options including solar electricity and wind power. Many also choose to plant and grow heirloom vegetables and to raise heritage livestock. Homesteading is not defined by where someone lives, such as the city or the country, but by the lifestyle choices they make.'

So what is your twist in all of that???


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Mark Henry said:


> What is homesteading and why it matters and how to get start homesteading? In homesteading, there are a lot of things that we can do If we know the exact definition of the homesteading. If anyone knows what exact homesteading then share your thoughts.:tango_face_smile:


I have no idea the purpose of your post. You seriously asking for a simple definition, as provided above or from any Google search? Are you a homesteader & want to offer us some insight in your lifestyle? Why do I need an exact definition, whatever that might be, before I can do something?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mark Henry said:


> What is homesteading and why it matters and how to get start homesteading? In homesteading, there are a lot of things that we can do If we know the exact definition of the homesteading. If anyone knows what exact homesteading then share your thoughts.:tango_face_smile:


Here is what I am wondering .... are you John Henrys brother?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

For the last 25 years we (wife and I) have lived in a rural area. We keep chickens, grow our vegetables, have home grown meat in he freezer and home canned veggies in the pantry.
Some of our neighbors are human, some are livestock.
Our place is on a dead end dirt road six miles outside a one stop light town of 2,000 people.

Is this homesteading? I don't really know.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Correct my if I’m wrong, but in 1800s the federal government open up a vast area of the western plains for people to move west and stake a claim on a plot of land, hence homesteading, if my history serves me correctly,the homesteaders had live live on this land for a full year before they could claim it as there own......homesteading is staking a claim of property, not necessarily what you do with it......


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rstanek said:


> Correct my if I'm wrong, but in 1800s the federal government open up a vast area of the western plains for people to move west and stake a claim on a plot of land, hence homesteading, if my history serves me correctly,the homesteaders had live live on this land for a full year before they could claim it as there own......homesteading is staking a claim of property, not necessarily what you do with it......


I _think_ there had to be some 'improvements' on it but basically you're right, yes. The Nations called it an invasion by illegal aliens, though. They couldn't get a Wall built either.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Good friend did just that in Alaska, they had a program in (I think) the 70’s where they “gave” you 100 Ac. but you had some time frame in which to make some improvements after which they gave him clear title.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Mark Henry said:


> What is homesteading and why it matters and how to get start homesteading? In homesteading, there are a lot of things that we can do If we know the exact definition of the homesteading. If anyone knows what exact homesteading then share your thoughts.:tango_face_smile:


Reading this was...difficult.


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

Correct me if I'm wrong.
Near Soldiers Summit Utah. There's still an old bill board that advertises homesteading. 
When I looked into it, my understanding of the federal government cancelled the homestead act some years back. I think in the 1980s.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> Reading this was...difficult.


I think he was practicing his Search Engine Optimization

al


----------



## BerryTaylor (Apr 12, 2018)

here's still an old bill board that advertises homesteading.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

I think most people equate 'Homesteading' with the great land rush 100+ years ago when the government wanted to settle the west and offered people 40 acres & a mule and after so many years & continual improvements they were given the deed. (I think that's how it went) In order to do that, they had to survive off that land and be sustainable, cause 'town' or Fort outpost could be days or weeks away. 


Nowadays that land option isn't available anymore, except MAYBE a few states, but the conditions are rough. The last I had heard about 15 years ago, Alaska offered one or few places in a lottery, but have since stopped doing it.....and I think Minnesota does or did in the very northern part of the state. IDK if they still do it or not. 

The term Homesteading has since become more of a mindset or lifestyle of being as self sufficient as possible....even in an apartment in the city. Here, I do what I can on a 1/4 acre in the burbs


----------

